

Teens sued for fake facebook profile - jrwoodruff
http://mashable.com/2009/09/25/fake-facebook-profile/

======
michael_dorfman
What's the deal with the "his Mother and his next best friend" thing in the
filing? Is "next best friend" some legal term of art? It sure seems creepy....

~~~
cwan
At least this seems like a suit that makes a lot more sense than some of the
crazy ones like getting Google to shut down your email when there is no
evidence that you've done anything (let alone anything wrong) let alone even
read the email from some random third party.

I usually read these filings with a grain of salt - after all, a good lawyer
just throws everything at the wall and waits to see what sticks. In this case,
it seems like a simple case of defamation/libel - where these kids should be
liable - if they indeed did it. I think it's usually the latter that's a lot
more difficult to prove if facebook isn't cooperative with releasing IPs for
disclosure.

I wonder though... I wonder if I would be less sympathetic if it wasn't some
other kid but say a corporation or a celebrity? (but I guess celebrities are
generally more fair game given that they're in the public eye and more things
can be interpreted as satire)

------
swolchok
Article's headline is misleading. Facebook was the vehicle for good old
fashioned actionable offenses of the
"harassment/defamation/libel/slander/whatever" flavor.

